# File Not Found @Boot

## D.Zunke

Moin,

ja wiedermal der Noob vom Dienst  :Wink: 

Also Gentoo habe ich jetzt installiert bekommen, Grub auch. Alles super alles toll. Aaaaaber leider will mir mein GRUB nicht das schöne Gentoo starten. Der fiese Sack sagt immer Fehler 15: File Not Found. 

Als Pfad zum Kernel war angegeben: "kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 boot=/dev/hda3"

Darunter kam dann die Fehlermeldung. 

Please Help!!!   :Question: 

----------

## firefly

 *D.Zunke wrote:*   

> Moin,
> 
> ja wiedermal der Noob vom Dienst 
> 
> Also Gentoo habe ich jetzt installiert bekommen, Grub auch. Alles super alles toll. Aaaaaber leider will mir mein GRUB nicht das schöne Gentoo starten. Der fiese Sack sagt immer Fehler 15: File Not Found. 
> ...

 

bitte den inhalt der ganze grub.conf + inhalt von /boot

----------

## D.Zunke

 *Quote:*   

> inhalt von /boot

 

grub, lost+found

 *Quote:*   

> grub.conf

 

```
default 0

timeout 30

title = Kleiner Server Genti

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 boot=/dev/hda3

title = Kleiner Server Rettungsinsel

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 boot=/dev/hda3 init=/bin/bb

video = vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrab,1024x768-32@85
```

----------

## firefly

 *D.Zunke wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   inhalt von /boot 
> 
> grub, lost+found
> 
> 

 

öhm in /boot befindet sich keine kernel  :Wink: 

kann es sein, das du für /boot eine seperate Partition hast?

Wenn ja dann hast du wahrscheinlich vergessen die boot partition, beim installieren, nach /mnt/gentoo/boot zu mounten.

Und dadurch liegt das kernel-image nicht auf der Partition hda1 sondern hda3 im verzeichnis /boot  :Wink: 

----------

## D.Zunke

Nein, sie war nach /mnt/gentoo/boot gemountet. 

So wies im Handbuch beschrieben steht. 

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

Und ja auf der hda3 liegt auch ein Verzeichnis Boot, soll man ja erstellen am Anfang mit  - mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot -. Aber da ist eben nur grub und lost+found drin.Last edited by D.Zunke on Mon Jun 25, 2007 1:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

 *D.Zunke wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   grub.conf 
> 
> ```
> default 0
> 
> ...

 

öhm hast du da wirklich boot=/dev/hda3 in der grub.conf stehen?

denn das ist falsch besser ist

root=/dev/hda3

----------

## firefly

 *D.Zunke wrote:*   

> Nein, sie war nach /mnt/gentoo/boot gemountet. 
> 
> So wies im Handbuch beschrieben steht. 
> 
> mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo
> ...

 

dann hast du vergessen das erstellte kernel-image nach /boot zu kopieren.

----------

## D.Zunke

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> öhm hast du da wirklich boot=/dev/hda3 in der grub.conf stehen?
> 
> denn das ist falsch besser ist
> ...

 

Nein nein, das war ein Fehler beim Abschreiben  :Wink: 

----------

## D.Zunke

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *D.Zunke wrote:*   Nein, sie war nach /mnt/gentoo/boot gemountet. 
> 
> So wies im Handbuch beschrieben steht. 
> 
> mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo
> ...

 

Darf ich dich dann noch fragen, wo der Kernel gelagert wird? Ich habe vergeblich gesucht   :Neutral: 

----------

## firefly

normalerweise unter /usr/src/linux-<version>/i386/boot (ich vermute du hast ein 32Bit kernel für den PC erstellt)

und hat den dateinamen bzImage.

wie hast du denn den kernel erstellt?

----------

## jkoerner

 *D.Zunke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> default 0
> 
> ...

 

Hinter root fehlt ein Tab vor (hd0,0) und ist es richtig, daß boot=/dev/hda3 ist? (hd0,0) wäre sonst hda1

----------

## D.Zunke

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/src/linux-<version>/i386/boot

 

Im Versionsverzeichnis des Linux gibt es kein i386 aber einen Ordner "Kernel" könnte der das sein?

 *Quote:*   

> wie hast du denn den kernel erstellt?

 

Ich habe im Menuconfig allesausgewählt, was nötig is, bzw. was dringend erfoderlich ist, die Datei gespeichert und dann den Kernel compilieren lassen mit folgendem Befehl:

 *Quote:*   

> make && make modules_install

 

----------

## firefly

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

>  *D.Zunke wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> default 0
> 
> ...

 

das boot= ist ein tippfehler er hat schon root= in der grub.conf stehen. Und da er einen seperate /boot partition hat, ist die konfiguration richtig.

----------

## D.Zunke

 *jkoerner wrote:*   

> Hinter root fehlt ein Tab vor (hd0,0) und ist es richtig, daß boot=/dev/hda3 ist? (hd0,0) wäre sonst hda1

 

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.19-r5

# Partition in der das Kernel-Image (oder das Betriebssystem) vorhanden ist

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/hda3
```

So steht das im Handbuch drin. ... die Partirtionen sind ja auch nach Handbuch eingeteilt worden. Bei der Ersten INstallation sollte man ja nach handbuch vorgehen  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

 *D.Zunke wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   /usr/src/linux-<version>/i386/boot 
> 
> Im Versionsverzeichnis des Linux gibt es kein i386 aber einen Ordner "Kernel" könnte der das sein?

 

ups der pfad ist falsch

hier der richtige:

/usr/src/linux-<version>/arch/i386/boot

----------

## D.Zunke

 *Quote:*   

> cp /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/arch/i386/boot  /mnt/gentoo/boot 

 

... Irgendwie gibt es da eine Fehlermeldung

cp: omitting directory '/mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/arch/i386/boot'

----------

## firefly

 *D.Zunke wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   cp /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/arch/i386/boot  /mnt/gentoo/boot  
> 
> ... Irgendwie gibt es da eine Fehlermeldung
> 
> cp: omitting directory '/mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/arch/i386/boot'

 

öhm /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/arch/i386/boot ist ien verzeichniss  :Wink: 

und in diesem verzeichniss befindet sich eine datei namens bzImage und das ist das kernel-image  :Wink: 

```
cp /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8/arch/i386/boot/bzImage  /mnt/gentoo/boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8
```

----------

## D.Zunke

Danke, mit dem kopieren läuft jetzt der Start  :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

da eine extra Bootpartition verwendet wurde, muss die Konfiguration der grub.conf absolut anders aussehen.

Bei einer seperaten /boot Partition, DARF /boot nicht vor dem Kernel stehen. Es muss dann so aussehen: 

```
kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/hda3
```

MfG Stefan

----------

## firefly

 *D.Zunke wrote:*   

> Danke, mit dem kopieren läuft jetzt der Start 

 

das mit dem kopieren steht auch im handbuch  :Wink: 

 *http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7#compiling wrote:*   

> When the kernel has finished compiling, copy the kernel image to /boot. Use whatever name you feel is appropriate for your kernel choice and remember it as you will need it later on when you configure your bootloader. Remember to replace kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 with the name and version of your kernel.
> 
> Code Listing 14: Installing the kernel
> 
> # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
> ...

 

----------

## firefly

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> da eine extra Bootpartition verwendet wurde, muss die Konfiguration der grub.conf absolut anders aussehen.
> 
> Bei einer seperaten /boot Partition, DARF /boot nicht vor dem Kernel stehen. Es muss dann so aussehen: 
> ...

 

nicht ganz richtig, denn in /boot gibt es einen symlink names boot auf sich selbst (zeigt auf ".")

----------

## bbgermany

 *firefly wrote:*   

> nicht ganz richtig, denn in /boot gibt es einen symlink names boot auf sich selbst (zeigt auf ".")

 

Genau, bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo wieder einmal jemand diesen löscht. Dieser Symlink ist das schlimmste was einem passieren kann. Deswegen hatte ich geschrieben: "DARF"

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Martux

Öhm, also ich mach des immer mit

```

mount /dev/hda1 /boot

make && make modules_install && make install

```

Das ganze noch mit dem Useflag "symlink" und dem netten Befehl

```

modules-rebuild

```

und dem Eintrag in der grub.conf

```
kernel /vmlinuz /root/dev/hdxx
```

kombiniert, ergibt eine dauerhafte Kernel-Update-Automatik   :Laughing: 

Das make install kopiert automatisch eine Datei "vmlinuz" auf die gemountete Boot-Partition und legt vom altem vmlinuz ein vmlinuz.old backup an. Sehr praktisch vor allem zum Kernel-Update.

Du kannst Deine bzImage Datei auch ruhig vmlinuz.old nennen und in grub eine 2. "fallback-kernel-option" einfügen.   :Razz: 

Viel Spaß noch, noob...

----------

